# Schwinn b6 ? Tell me what i got



## Billythekid (Feb 20, 2021)

So I think it’s a 1946 schwinn b6 as it has the tapered kick stand? Am I right also it has a rear light that has a switch in the tank I’ve never seen this tell me what I got


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 20, 2021)

MOST LIKELY B607!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 20, 2021)

Would 1946 be correct?


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Feb 20, 2021)

Serial number would help.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Would 1946 be correct?




Post a picture of the serial number. The tapered stand was not 1946 only.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 20, 2021)

I’ll get it tomorrow sorry thought tapered stand was 46 only good to know

 has anyone seen the rack light with switch in the tank?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2021)

First one I've seen with a tank switch for a light. Looks like someone did a nice job on the installation when they refurbed the bike.


----------



## phantom (Feb 20, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I’ll get it tomorrow sorry thought tapered stand was 46 only good to know
> 
> has anyone seen the rack light with switch in the tank?



I like it....I don't think that rear rack ever had a light in it.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 21, 2021)

The bottom side of the rack has a pipe down the middle to run the wire inside also


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 21, 2021)

serial number would be helpful.  Frame has the hump on the top tube which is common to 46 bikes. Tank has a later profile but if it fits then you won. Have fun with it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2021)

A very amateur refurbish. The seat isn’t correct, the taillight was added and isn’t correct and the taillight switch was added in the tank-not factory. V/r Shawn


----------



## B607 (Feb 21, 2021)

Repainted, but that got me thinking.  Did B6's ever come in bright red?  Gary


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 21, 2021)

C84052 is the serial


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 21, 2021)

And here is a pic of the tube running under the rack


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2021)

1947


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 21, 2021)

Awesome thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2021)

The carrier light is a cool idea and upgrading it to an LED would be something I'd be tempted to do. Does the light operate now? What kind of lens is in it?


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 23, 2021)

So I opened the tank and the battery’s just started to explode glad I got it when I did the light is definitely homemade well done but didn’t work the horn made a little noise but doesn’t work either


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 23, 2021)

The bike is obviously a repaint.  B6's did come in red originally as an option.  I have one.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice first I’ve seen with this color


----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 24, 2021)

Schwinn colors


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> Schwinn colors
> 
> View attachment 1363477



I want those 2 tone green colors but when I priced their paints  
Not Today, Probably Not Tomorrow, & or Anytime Soon!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m with you Superman one day I may paint this bike green on green it’s my favorite color combo


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 25, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I’m with you Superman one day I may paint this bike green on green it’s my favorite color combo



I seen a Monark done like that on some Chicane fat tires & it was PureLove! That lime green is 1 of my favorite colors & it jus' stands out against the darker green or even a black. Throw in some chrome & it's Eye Bling!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 25, 2021)

Another color I didn't use to be crazy about is Tangelo Orange; HOK or House of Kolor ... If done with a black in the traditional Schwinn scheme would be a killer paint job too


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 10, 2022)

I like the rack with a light idea, the switch in the side of the tank not so much.


----------

